# Need Help Finding Info On This Train



## Kaley (May 3, 2010)

Please see pictures


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kaley,

That looks like a prewar Marx "Commodore Vanderbilt" #597 to me. See here:

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Kaley,
> 
> That looks like a prewar Marx "Commodore Vanderbilt" #597 to me. See here:
> 
> ...



Your getting good TJ.

I agree, though I don't think the color is original?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kaley

I would guess the paint is not original. Restorable though

Nice find:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They didn't even take the wires off before painting.My guess is Walmart orange,but I didnt do this job.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Your getting good TJ.


Big Ed,

I will humbly accept the compliment, though if I know anything, it's only that I have much more to learn. And if I happen to nail a little factoid now and then, it's only because a tiny bit of all of the incredibly helpful info offered by you and others here at the forum just happend to stick in my head for a fleeting moment! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> I will humbly accept the compliment, though if I know anything, it's only that I have much more to learn. And if I happen to nail a little factoid now and then, it's only because a tiny bit of all of the incredibly helpful info offered by you and others here at the forum just happend to stick in my head for a fleeting moment!
> 
> TJ


But soon you will be even better then Reckers.:laugh:
(All he knows about is S scale)
And the ponies.:thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## machinejack (May 5, 2010)

That be a prewar Marx Commodore Vanderbilt New York Central first introduced around 1936. Got one in front of me as we speak. Strip off that gosh awfull orange and paint it simi gloss black. Best I can tell only thing your are missing is the head light bezel ring. Should not be hard to find check Robert Grossman Co. 

Jack Adams


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

I think they looked better black. That was a wild choice for colors?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 'stack' is open. Is my memory correct that there was a
possibly flint spark generator beneath it? When it ran you
would see sparks coming out of the 'stack'.

Don


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe someone really wanted a Hiawatha? That's what that orange reminds me of, it just doesn't have any grey.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's an old post, the only one from that member made once.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, we basically resurrected a 5 year old thread. Not much new to say here.


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

My mistake searching for Marx threads and not noticing the date?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I had one, too, which I repainted. You really need to strip the paint on this: the orange peel pateinia (at least it is the right color for that) is very unoriginal: these things had very smooth, thin paint. I imagine you most take it down to pare metal, then prime and repaint. Semi-gloss black will be both truest to the original and look best, I think. 

Automotive spray cans, as found in auto stores to touch up cars, goes on a bit "smoother and thinner" than hardware store paint, and was what I use anytime I'm trying to repaint tinplate.


----------

